# Commercial apprentice advice



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

For a starter you have more tools then most jman I see. Your definitely equipped for the job, just make sure no one walks off with your shiny new set! Well done.....wish you were my apprentice :thumbup:


----------



## coolbreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

My next step is to rub dirt and grease over everything!


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

yea, i think your going above and beyond , you will find in a couple months that you can get most things done with kleins( i like the knipex your off to a good start) 2 pairs of channel locks and a big flat and phillips, tape ect. but tools dont go bad so good luck out there and dont let em walk off


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Slapped this on my waist in 1968. Wore right up till I collected a couple of Hernias a month ago. 

Design problem with mens bodies. 

Anyway the tools...










I'm the boss so I do have a tool box or two kicking around but depending on the work you do...

You have enough to get you by.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

learn all aspects of conduit layout like in foundations,underground utility power, etc., etc.


----------



## coolbreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

I didn't include this in the original post, but this is my contractors "minimum" tool requirements to bring to the job site everyday:

Minimum tool requirements:
1 set Allen wrenches (large and small)
Polarity receptacle tester
Multi tap 6/32 to 10/32
9" Side cutters
#2 Phillips
Stubby Phillips
2 Channelocks #440
Pocket knife
8" x 1/4" screwdriver
Hacksaw
Safety goggles
Punch awl
Permanent marker
Hammer
Tool pouch with belt
*****
Tin snips
Pencils
Needle nose pliers
Wire strippers
Nut driver set
Flash light
Tape measure
6" x 3/16" screwdriver
8" Crescent
Roto split
Torpedo level
Voltage and continuity tester
Keyhole saw

Furnished by Contractor:
Ear plugs
Hard hat
Leather gloves
Safety glasses
Nail apron


----------



## coolbreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

Lep said:


> learn all aspects of conduit layout like in foundations,underground utility power, etc., etc.


Thanks for the advice Lep! Before I start work are there any good books or videos you recommend to get an intro to commercial conduit layout?


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

coolbreeze said:


> I didn't include this in the original post, but this is my contractors "minimum" tool requirements to bring to the job site everyday:
> 
> Minimum tool requirements:
> 1 set Allen wrenches (large and small)
> ...



that is an excessive tool list for a green apprentice


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

First year tool list- flat, spade, trenching shovel it's the 3 phase set!

But really that tool list is ridiculous... First year- Kliens, *****, strippers, 10 in 1, channel locks, tape measure, knife, and torpedo level.

I wouldn't blame you if you didn't have even half that your first month anyway, nice tools are expensive. I bout one tool a paycheck for a few years and needed up with well over what I needed for almost anything out there...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

coolbreeze said:


> My next step is to rub dirt and grease over everything!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

coolbreeze said:


> Thanks for the advice Lep! Before I start work are there any good books or videos you recommend to get an intro to commercial conduit layout?


unfortunately I'm not that good at layout maybe some of the other guys may come along and make some good recommendations how to learn that skill.if your takig any electrical courses I would check with your instructor see what he says


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

You have a bright future ahead. Keep the same dedication on the job site and you're good. Looks all good here to me.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

This would show initiative and would impress me, greatly.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I love having a well-filled toolbag at work. People will make fun of you until they need something from your stockpile. Just keep it practical. Typically, I find if you have to borrow a personal tool from someone more than twice in a work day, you need your own. 

Also, invest in good stuff, it's more cost effective in the long run. I got all of my hand tools over the course of a couple years, and switched from a tote to a Veto Pro Pac XL. Earlier this year I got the Occidental 9596 for my tool carrying, which fixed all my tool carrying gripes. I don't think I can get my setup any more dialed in.


----------



## coolbreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

Definitely bringing in coffee the first day and asking where the shovels and brooms are lol


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

coolbreeze said:


> Thanks for the advice Lep! Before I start work are there any good books or videos you recommend to get an intro to commercial conduit layout?


Pipe Bending.

Go buy 100' of 3/4" EMT AND A 3/4" Ideal EMT bender with the handle and the book ,, read the book many times.

Now set up a sheet of plywood in your garage or basement.

Put a 4" square box at the 6 o'clock position 1' above that have a 2" PVC going across your path measure up another foot and make a mark,,,,about 30" to the right place another box at the 3 o'clock position .

Now make a box-offset to come out of your box at the 6 o'clock position then make a 3 point saddle to go over your 2" PVC, then measure to make a 90 DEG bend to your box at the 3 o'clock position make a box-offset to hit the box at the 3 o'clock position, use some one-hole clips to secure your pipe.

You must do this in one piece "NO COUPLINGS"....:laughing:

Doing this is good practice and you can make it even harder for good measure .

Take your time and teach yourself this once you get this down you'll have a much better understanding of bending pipe and installing it like it's a piece of cake.

When you're doing such things as back to back 90's you should use two torpedo levels to make your work perfect the first time.


Have fun messing around with it,as you practice you'll see results within the first 100'.

I've done this myself many times just to get the practice and keep these skills sharp.

Good luck and Welcome to the electrical trade..:thumbup:
__________________


----------



## coolbreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

Will do Black Dog, thanks for the advice, I was just watching a ton of youtube videos on conduit bending today but it really has to be something you do hands on


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

coolbreeze said:


> Will do Black Dog, thanks for the advice, I was just watching a ton of youtube videos on conduit bending today but it really has to be something you do hands on


Indeed all it takes is practice----teach yourself is the best way to go...:thumbsup:


----------



## nalurash (Jul 4, 2015)

Black Dog, that was some great advice. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

JW Splicer said:


> First year tool list- flat, spade, trenching shovel it's the 3 phase set!


No kidding !

A first day apprentice approached me. Said "The office said that you'd provide all the tools that I need."

I handed him a shovel. "Here you are." 

Digging a hole is THE classic first day apprentice job. BTW, you'd be shocked as to how often I had to educate a boy in how to simply dig with a shovel. No apprentice ever knew how to dig -- properly. ( ie with the least human energy and the most results )

The need for holes has not let up. Yet the modern kids figure it's a personal insult to their being to shovel light soils. Coal miners, they are not. :no:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

telsa said:


> No kidding ! A first day apprentice approached me. Said "The office said that you'd provide all the tools that I need." I handed him a shovel. "Here you are."  Digging a hole is THE classic first day apprentice job. BTW, you'd be shocked as to how often I had to educate a boy in how to simply dig with a shovel. No apprentice ever knew how to dig -- properly. ( ie with the least human energy and the most results ) The need for holes has not let up. Yet the modern kids figure it's a personal insult to their being to shovel light soils. Coal miners, they are not. :no:


I'm living proof of the digging on the first day. Journeyman asked if I had any tools. I proudly showed him my pouch of Klein tools. He said "Put them in your car and grab a shovel." My first few days I dug a trench, by hand, 70' long, 24" wide and 30" deep. My mother has pictures to prove it. She stopped by the job site and took pictures on my first day.


----------



## tjessen (Aug 22, 2015)

A file wouldn't hurt. A conduit reamer would be luxurious but linesmen work too.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Electrical must pay well in TX most apprentices I get have cobbled master raft setups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolbreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

BTW, I'm not a typical 18 year old starting out; I'm leaving the Army after 8 years, 30 y/o with a wife and 3 children, been saving up for awhile to prep for leaving the Army


----------



## openmind415 (May 3, 2015)

Congrats, if you don't mind me asking how did you get into the apprenticeship? I'll be out of the military soon and been looking into becoming a commercial construction electrician/inside wireman. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## coolbreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

Openmind10988, about three months before my ETS date I drove back home to Houston and applied with the IEC, they sent the application out, I was called the next day, interviewed the same day, and said I could start in September. Not too difficult in a bigger city, but the trick was taking leave and going there face to face.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

coolbreeze said:


> I didn't include this in the original post, but this is my contractors "minimum" tool requirements to bring to the job site everyday:
> 
> Minimum tool requirements:
> 1 set Allen wrenches (large and small)
> ...


Your boss should furnish consumables like markers, pencils, even batteries for flashlights. They help you do his work.


----------



## openmind415 (May 3, 2015)

coolbreeze said:


> Openmind10988, about three months before my ETS date I drove back home to Houston and applied with the IEC, they sent the application out, I was called the next day, interviewed the same day, and said I could start in September. Not too difficult in a bigger city, but the trick was taking leave and going there face to face.


Is that the Independent Electrical Contractors? I am about 4 months into separating. I spoke over the phone to a local IBEW and two different electrical contractors who offers apprenticeship program and all of them told me to wait once I get out. I will start my terminal leave in late Oct, guess I'll push harder then to get in. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

